# North Jersey Orchid Show (1/17 - 1/19)



## eOrchids (Dec 23, 2013)

Strawberry Blossom Garden & Home Center
1364 Route 23 Wayne, NJ 07470

F-S: 9-6
S: 9-4

Vendor:
Dragon Argo
J&L Orchids
Kelley's Korner
Orchidphile
Mount Prospect Orchids
Parkside Orchids
Piping Rock Orchids
Ten Shin Gardens


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Eric. I will be there Friday and maybe Sunday. I am trying to contact Matt about some plants also.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 23, 2013)

You are very welcome, Eric! I will be there Saturday.

Contacting Matt as well.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks Eric. I will be there Friday and maybe Sunday. I am trying to contact Matt about some plants also.



Eric, I still have your plants and could meet you at the show one of those afternoons. I am on schedule to work this weekend, but wouldn't be there very long. Imagine being at a show and not responsible for having to do anything!  Would be my first non-nys show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2013)

OK, let me know and we will make arrangements. There is supposed to be a good Chinese restaurant near the venue also.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2013)

OK, has anyone been in contact w/ Matt from Ten Shin lately?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2013)

Eric, I spaced and thought that the show was this weekend. Just noticed it's middle of January... We still could meet sometime when you're going to be working on the trains


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2013)

I am free anytime you want to bring plants! 
Let us know and we can arrange a dinner around that, thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2013)

I also have some big carts that could be used in your apt for plants, but don't know if they will fit in my car. They completely come apart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2014)

I went to the last NJOS meeting a few days ago, and was recruited by John Sullivan to help clerk the judging (which is fun). Some excellent plants at the meeting and one member selling his minis which he grows in a cave! I'm sure he'll have his PNG dendrobiums in a display, which is worth the trip






Orchids on show table





John Sullivan showing some of the show table entries

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

iPhone with flash isn't best way to capture flowers, but shows you some color punch. I'll also have my native orchid educational display so come check it all out!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. See you next week.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2014)

I will be there tomorrow morning for judging and a bit on the weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2014)

I went to the Show on Friday for judging and met up w/ CNYCharles who was there to help also. I will post photosw but, the lighting for the venue is pretty bad, (greenish), as shown by these photos with and without the camera flash.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2014)

Phrag dalessandroi, the color is really diff w/ a flash!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2014)

Charlesworthii hybrid that was really darker. 






Paph insigne with nice spots that was probably overlooked because the greenish light washed out the nice colors!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2014)

CNYCharles inspecting some Piping Rock products from a distance!!









Hanne Popow


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2014)

Some vendors; Parkside,






Dragon Agro, 



J&L



Kelly's Korner.



My loot! A couple of Restrepias, some Paphs from Bloomfield that Charles has been holding for me, A couple of Oeceoclades from Ten Shin, some supplies, and a Dendrochilum glumaceum in spike, another Tolumnia, and some live moss.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like a great show!!!! Thanks for taking us along !!!! Jean


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 19, 2014)

Eric, What do you use the peppermint soap for?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 19, 2014)

NYEric said:


> CNYCharles inspecting some Piping Rock products from a distance!!



I had to step back or else they may have found their way into my bag, and I had a tight budget

I bought a phal maculata from orchidphile, a dendrobium senile in bud from ten shin gardens, a slipper orchid magnet from dragon agro and ordered a pleuro mystax from j&l who is going to bring it in today. A lot of very interesting things and very nice displays and orchids!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2014)

great pics thanks for posting them.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2014)

aquacorps said:


> Eric, What do you use the peppermint soap for?


My pesticide mix: water, 91% alcohol, neem oil, Dr. Bonner's soap and Merit 75 for the kicker!!!


----------



## reivilos (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Clark (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice pics.

Rather turned off by the credit card sign in the middle of sales booth.
Couldn't you clone that out???


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2014)

Nah, the truth will set you free! 
See you at Deep Cut show?


----------



## Clark (Jan 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> See you at Deep Cut show?



Not this year.
When you get there, call me. I'll give you the weather report for the Everglades.oke:


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 21, 2014)

Did the andreetae get awarded?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2014)

Clark said:


> Not this year.
> When you get there, call me. I'll give you the weather report for the Everglades.oke:


That's a hell of a change. 


tomkalina said:


> Did the andreetae get awarded?



Nope, pulled but passed/screened. I was busy running plants so I didn't hear the discussion.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2014)

Just from looking at the flower in the display, it didn't have any spectacular form, so though rare didn't have more going for it, IMO (andreetae)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure if it's already been done, but I was thinking more in the way of a CBR/AOS or CHM/AOS to set a baseline against which future flowers would be judged, not a quality award.


----------



## eteson (Jan 22, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Not sure if it's already been done, but I was thinking more in the way of a CBR/AOS or CHM/AOS to set a baseline against which future flowers would be judged, not a quality award.



As far as I know, one andreettae plant was already awarded in 2012: it is Phragmipedium andreettae 'Angele Biljan', CHM/AOS (80 points) It was a plant with a single and poor flower asymetrical and twisted staminode.
This one seems to me nothing special since it has narrow and twisted petals...

Is is so uncommon andreettae in the US?
Here we have it like grass and it is quite easy to reproduce...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes it is very uncommon. The one in the Photo would cost you $120 here. More than a blooming Pk hybrid!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 22, 2014)

Found it in AQ+. It looks pretty much like most of what we've seen so far and I'd assume it's the one the judges used for comparison before they decided to screen.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2014)

Glen said his plant cost $300 though maybe misremembering on my oart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2014)

See, I can get you the bargain price. How many do you want?! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol bargain price of something I'd kill is still way too steep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

